
Virus-resistant gene-edited tomatoes won’t be regulated as GMOs, USDA says - jelliclesfarm
https://geneticliteracyproject.org/2019/07/26/virus-resistant-tomatoes-wont-be-regulated-as-gmos-usda-says/
======
jmpman
Looking forward to a curly top virus-resistant variety. My neighbor is the
only other person growing tomatoes near me, and thinks it’s a miracle that he
can continue to grow the same ratty infected vines for multiple seasons. His
plants continue to infect mine and subtle hints and offers to buy him new
plants have all failed. Oh well.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Where are you located and how many seasons has kept them going?

ETA: I had to look it up. I have never dealt with it. I usually rip out
tomatoes at the first sight of any air borne disease..but they are generally
so disease’y that I don’t grow tomatoes for market. Low margin..not enough
profits. Most of the $ goes to labour anyways in a small farm.

What varieties do you plant?

~~~
jmpman
Garden Gem and Garden Treasure from the University of Florida Klee Lab, along
with some standard heirloom varieties.

------
INTPenis
I'm a complete layman but from my perspective this seems funny that we're
discussing gene modified food in a country where they're already fighting an
obesity epidemic.

Do we really need more food? Are we (the western world) running out of food?
Feels like there are other parts of the world where this discussion might be
more relevant.

